# Lookit what i found!



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Found this set out for trash on my way home, so I lugged it a whole block~ Phew. Not easy. It's about 40-50 gallons; I haven't done any measurements yet, Not sure if its water tight, looks like it's been sitting in someones storage for a while. Gives me a nice little clean up project.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

good score... boy does that look familiar 

it is almost identical to the ones I picked up last year. Same glazed glass and same crappy trim and silicone work.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL well hopefully it'll be worth my effort lugging it home. It's heavy. I also saw a small 10 gallon stand further down the road, but my hands were full so if it's there in the morning I'm going to nab it. I love garbage day


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

lucky you! I'm never lucky enough to find things like that  oh well, what can ya do 

Good luck on your new project!


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

adrenaline said:


> lucky you! I'm never lucky enough to find things like that  oh well, what can ya do
> 
> Good luck on your new project!


lol same here i found a 29 gal the other day at my building once i got closer i realized it was broke near the bottom. 

Good luck with the project.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Filled it with 2 inches of water to see if the bottom seals are good. Doesn't seem to be leaking yet.  Going to fill it all the way tonight and if it's good, then going to strip the trip an clean it.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

adrenaline said:


> lucky you! I'm never lucky enough to find things like that  oh well, what can ya do
> 
> Good luck on your new project!


I think it's a special gift some people have. My brother-in-law has an uncanny ability for finding all kinds of good stuff on the side of the road on garbage day. I have a standing order with him for any fish tanks he finds...


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Filled it half full, seems to hold at least that much water. Emptied it and started to pull of the crappy trim and take off the black paint. Anyone know where I can get new frames/ trim in canada? All the online sources I've found so far are in the states...

Also, measured it and it's a 40gallon breeder.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

i THINK big als can order it in for you. Give them a call and ask, it can't hurt. I recall someone suggesting them when i asked where i can get replacement trim for my 110. I haven't done it yet lol. still working on my stand...


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

That tank seems to have thick glass. If it is custom built and had separate trim parts, you will need to buy add on trim. Try contacting NAFB. The trim is also not necessary for the use of the tank, unless it has a molded in top brace.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Has no top brace and the pieces of trim were all just kind of stuck on with cheap silicone. I would still retrim it because some of the edges are jagged and have chips (as can be seen in the picture) and i've actually cut myself numerous times. Also seemed pretty accurate to measure if it was custom-made. What is NAFB?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

North American Fish Breeders.They build or did build custom tanks. They should have the trim. North American Fish Breeders, 2260 Kingston Rd, Scarborough, Ontario, M1N 1T9, phone 416-267-7252.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmm what about DIY trim? Anyone tried that?


----------



## Spade6 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi, 
Is the trim really needed for a tank? I thought it is only for cosmetic.
Have you thought of building a wood frame for the tank?
What is a "breeding" tank?
I am new to this. I don't know much about aquarium but I have a 55 gallons tank with tons of guppies and some black and albino (long fin) Bristlenose plecos. I find them not too hard to maintain. they continue to breed little ones in the tank; especially after water change.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Mostly cosmetic, but on this tank needed due to chips in the corners on the glass, very sharp. 

It's called a 40 gallon breeder as a size classification, it's a little larger than a standard 40 gallon.


----------

